# Friday 13th, I got the blue screen of death!



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't need this now! :grump: I got a notice yesterday from Embarq(my highspeed provider) that they had updated their email systems and antivirus. I was instructed to do the installs. I followed all the steps and did the install on the email program and then it went through the antivirus install. It said it would uninstall my current virus program(wildblue) during the install as well as removing all earthlink software and toolbars. Everything seemed to go fine. At the last restart now or later screen I just shut it down for the night. This morning I tried to start it, I needed to get my bank balance, and it goes to the password screen then flashes to the blue screen saying windows has shut down to protect the computer. I tried 4 times to get it started with the same result. :Bawling: In the old days you would have a boot disk to pop in there to get into the system, this laptop doesn't even have a floopy drive. I looked through the CDs that came with it and no recovery disk. I don't know what to do. I've had it for years, it's a Dell inspirion 600m running XP home. 

If I am able to get it back so how, what is the best way to back up your stuff? It is just not possible to burn cds of all my programs and files. There has got to be a better way.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Let me know when you find out. DD's desktop has the same issue.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Most newer model computers direct from Dell,Gateway,HP, or the like, have a 'recovery partition'....Normally on most computers it will say "PRESS R OR ESC. TO START SYSTEM RECOVERY" but not all computers say the same thing...do you guys still have the instructions that came with the computers? Normally, it will say how to start the system recovery. The dell support line, has always been helpful, even if my warrenty is expired. I have had to do a system recovery with dell before, they told me what to do and how to do it. I would call dell for information as how to start system recovery, and how to finish the process.  Happy Friday the 13th!! LOL!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Did it give you a certain error message, like "0x000024F" or something like that? Write whatever you can down and let us know.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I called my son from work, since I won't be online at home, and he read off the following to me;
Error seems to have been caused by file fsndis5.sys page_fault_in_nonpage_area 
stop: 0x00000050 (0xfffffffe,0x00000000,0xf7778867,0x00000000)
fsndis5.sys -address f7778867 base at f7777000,datestamp 437dd141


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I got Stuck in the BSD and could not do a thing about it. Finally had to completely Reformat the Hard drive, No Way Around. I checked everything and the drive was OK, just was stuck in a loop. Called Dell they had me check a few things also. and then finally said only one thing left Do a Complete reformat. Did that and since that never had a problem. that was 4 years ago.
And the the guy at Dell was sooooo helpful even called ME BACK to see how things turned out and YES he was from India, but I didn't care he got me back up and running. Way to go Dell~!! And it was MY Fault in the first place that I got into trouble I was deleting Norton and got into trouble deleting it correctly. And Bingo Bongo I was in that Loop. Got back to normal, put in the newer version of Norton SystemWorks and like I said been fine ever since.. But it was MY Fault to begin with not the Dell Computer~!~


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll try when I get home to start it in safe mode. But I don't know what to do if it does come up. It has to be the Embarq virus install.


----------

